# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Canaria >  La Balsa de Molina se seca

## Tibinesco

http://www.laopinion.es/tenerife/201...na/403916.html

----------


## REEGE

Una muy mala noticia que le tengan que inyectar a la balsa por los problemas de la sequía...
Y encima el coste que eso supone para el cabildo!!
Canarias aunque lejos... se nota que forma parte de ésta España seca que tenemos, no??
Saludos y gracias por la noticia.

----------


## Luján

> Una muy mala noticia que le tengan que inyectar a la balsa por los problemas de la sequía...
> Y encima el coste que eso supone para el cabildo!!
> Canarias aunque lejos... se nota que forma parte de ésta España seca que tenemos, no??
> Saludos y gracias por la noticia.


Y no sabes cuánto.

La sequía allí es peor, ya que no hay capacidad de retención de precipitaciones, por lo que no hay apenas reservas para riego.

Este año se han perdido gran cantidad de cultivos de papa, con lo cara que vale la semilla.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y no sabes cuánto.
> 
> La sequía allí es peor, ya que no hay capacidad de retención de precipitaciones, por lo que no hay apenas reservas para riego.
> 
> Este año se han perdido gran cantidad de cultivos de papa, con lo cara que vale la semilla.


Supongo existirán desalodoras, ¿no?

----------


## Luján

> Supongo existirán desalodoras, ¿no?


Alguna que otra hay, pero no en todas las islas. Además, su uso es primordialmente para abastecimiento urbano. En algunos lugares sí se riega con ellas, pero ni de lejos llegan a todos lados. Más aún cuando en muchas islas, a 1km de la costa ya tienes más de 600m sobre el nivel del mar o, en algunos casos extremos, más de 1000msnm.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Alguna que otra hay, pero no en todas las islas. Además, su uso es primordialmente para abastecimiento urbano. En algunos lugares sí se riega con ellas, pero ni de lejos llegan a todos lados. Más aún cuando en muchas islas, a 1km de la costa ya tienes más de 600m sobre el nivel del mar o, en algunos casos extremos, más de 1000msnm.


Ojú entonces ahí chungo chungo, cuando se tira tiempo sin llover.

----------

